# Cockpit für Laufrad gesucht



## duc-mo (18. Februar 2017)

Habe meinem Junior ohne Probefahrt ein PedeX Laufrad gekauft, weil es relativ leicht und günstig zu haben war und weil der Mutter die Farbe so gut gefallen hat... 

Jetzt nach ein paar Tagen habe ich immer mehr den Eindruck, dass der Vorbau zu lang für ihn ist, weil er ziemlich gestreckt drauf sitzt und nicht so gut lenken kann wie mit dem Puky von Bekannten. Klar verwächst sich das, aber ich hätte schon gern das Gefühl, dass er jetzt gut damit klar kommt...

Bei dem PedeX sind Lenker und Vorbau (für 1 1/8" Schaft) verschweißt und ich suche jetzt einen günstigen und leichten ca. 35mm langen Vorbau. Bisher habe ich nur bleischweres DH Zeugs gefunden und ein Vorbau der so teuer ist wie das Laufrad wird da auch nicht verbaut... 

Irgendwelche Ideen???


----------



## AndiK75 (18. Februar 2017)

Warum möchtest du unbedingt eine 28,6 Klemmung?

Ich empfehle dir einen KCNC 50mm mit einer 25,4mm Klemmung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (18. Februar 2017)

28,6 mm entsprechen 1-1/8". Es handelt sich um das Schaftmaß. 

35 mm Länge wird wirklich schwierig, wenn du bei 25,4 mm Lenkerklemmung bleiben willst, was wohl das Sinnvollste ist. Ich hab auch den kürzesten KCNC verbaut. Ist leicht, billig und für ein Kinderrad grade bunt genug.


----------



## duc-mo (18. Februar 2017)

Sorry, habe es durcheinander gewürfelt... Ihr habt mit der 25,4mm Lenkerklemmung natürlich Recht!!!

ca. 35mm Länge sollten es schon sein, weil der aktuelle mit 70mm wirklich deutlich zu lang ist.

Ich habe das Laufrad schnell mal in die Wohnung geholt und da ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Sattelstütze schon über den maximalen Auszug rausgezogen ist... Zumindest wenn man der "Min" Markierung glaubt... Insofern stellt sich mir gerade die Frage wo ich anfange zu "tunen" und wo aufhöre...

Zumindest das Gewicht ist voll im grünen Bereich!!!

Rahmen mit Steuersatz, Gummiband und Sattelklemme: 705g
Sattel: 145g
Kerzen Sattelstütze 25,4/22mm: 130g
Lenker/Vorbau Kompi mit Griffen: 261g
Gabel mit Konus und Ahead Kappe: 269g
vorderes Laufrad: 878g
hinteres Laufrad: 884g
Summe: 3,3kg wie im Prospekt!


----------



## duc-mo (18. Februar 2017)

Mir ist gerade noch eingefallen, dass es ja auch Reduzierhülsen von 31,8 auf 25,4mm gibt. Insofern ist die Lenkerklemmung eigentlich kein Kriterium...


----------



## ChrissiF (19. Februar 2017)

@Robin von Ben-e-bike hat einen leichten Vorbau mit 40mm. Allerdings 31,8mm. Vielleicht ist der was für dich? Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob er genug davon hat, um sie einzeln zu verkaufen.


----------



## AndiK75 (19. Februar 2017)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Sorry, habe es durcheinander gewürfelt... Ihr habt mit der 25,4mm Lenkerklemmung natürlich Recht!!!
> 
> ca. 35mm Länge sollten es schon sein, weil der aktuelle mit 70mm wirklich deutlich zu lang ist.
> 
> ...



Was wiegt der Sattel ohne Stütze?
Robin hat auch sehr leichte Sattel im Spiderlook 


_____________________________________________________________________
Gegenüber jeder Aktion steht eine Reaktion.
>>Sir Isaac Newton<<


----------



## MrHyde (19. Februar 2017)

Die günstigste Lösung für einen superkurzen Vorbau ist m.W. der vom Ali für 6,50. Habe den am 24er Kubike.
Wiegt aber 130g, und damit 40 mehr als der KCNC, und gewinnt keinen Schönheitspreis. Man könnte mit Titanschrauben tunen und zusätzliche Löcher bohren, so lassen sich nochmal 25g rausholen, denke ich.


----------



## duc-mo (19. Februar 2017)

MrHyde schrieb:


> Die günstigste Lösung für einen superkurzen Vorbau ist m.W. der vom Ali für 6,50. Habe den am 24er Kubike.
> Wiegt aber 130g, und damit 40 mehr als der KCNC, und gewinnt keinen Schönheitspreis. Man könnte mit Titanschrauben tunen und zusätzliche Löcher bohren, so lassen sich nochmal 25g rausholen, denke ich.



Danke der wirds, bei dem Preis kann ich nicht wiederstehen!!!



AndiK75 schrieb:


> Was wiegt der Sattel ohne Stütze?



Habe bei nicht getrennt, das schau ich mir heute Abend noch mal an...


----------



## duc-mo (19. Februar 2017)

Habe vermutlich den gleichen 32mm langen Vorbau für 5,84€ inkl. Versand bei ebay gefunden und einfach mal zugeschlagen... Junior wird den sicher nicht klein bekommen und rein auf dem Papier macht er eine ordentliche Figur. 

Jetzt stellt sich noch die Frage nach einem passenden Lenker... Irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## kc85 (19. Februar 2017)

Der kommt wohl auch per Post aus China.

Beim Lenker gibts hier im Forum massig gute Vorschläge und Beispiele:

1. In China gibt es günstig nette Carbonteile.
2. Oder man kauf z.B. einen KCNC Rampant Flat oder Darkside (hab ich an 2 Rädern im Einsatz). Recht günstig und leicht.
3. Oder mal im Bikemarkt schauen. Für 15,- EUR findet man da schon mal was adäquates.

Anschließend nach Laune kürzen, fertig.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (19. Februar 2017)

Wo gibts denn China Carbonlenker??? Bei ebay bin ich zumindest nicht fündig geworden...

Der letzte Punkt wären noch die Griffe. Die serienmäßen sind zu dick für seine kleinen Hände. Wichtig finde ich aufgedickter Lenkerenden als Schutz bei einem Sturz.


----------



## kc85 (19. Februar 2017)

Lenker (Beispiel): https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Full...-Handle-Bar/32656115430.html?isOrigTitle=true

Bunte Alulenker gibts da auch in 1000 Varianten.

Die Griffe hier hatten wir als Ersatz am Puky: https://www.amazon.de/HERRMANS-Grif...487513902&sr=1-6&keywords=lenkergriffe+kinder

kc85


----------



## duc-mo (19. Februar 2017)

Die Lieferzeit ist allerdings übel, da suche ich wohl lieber im Gebrauchtmarkt...

Die Griffe von Amazon hab ich auch schon gesehen. Was haben die für einen Außendurchmesser?


----------



## kc85 (19. Februar 2017)

Wenn es beim Lenker drängelt: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ergotec-Lenkerbugel-Flat-Bar-600mm-25-4mm-/152357806486?

Gekürzt stimmt dann auch das Gewicht einigermaßen.

Die Griffe waren immerhin so dünn, dass unsere Jüngste die schon mit 2 gut greifen konnte.

kc85


----------



## duc-mo (21. Februar 2017)

Habe gerade den Titel geändert, weil das besser paßt...

Ich habe gerade ein paar Herrmans Griffe bestellt. In Blau waren die mit 4,19€ einfach unfassbar günstig, da musste ich einfach zuschlagen. Laut Hersteller mit 50g zwar kein Leichtbau, aber der Lenkerendenschutz wars mir wert und wenn man diesen Fotos aus dem Netz traut, dann ist die Farbe in Natura auch etwas passender als in der Amazon Anzeige...






Fehlt nur noch der Lenker...


----------



## Linipupini (21. Februar 2017)

Ritchey WCS gekürzt auf 500mm 31,8 Lenkerklemmung, bei Interesse bitte PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (21. Februar 2017)

Durchmesser 25,4mm brauchts wegen dem oben verlinkten Vorbau.


----------



## zr0wrk (21. Februar 2017)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Laut Hersteller mit 50 g zwar kein Leichtbau (...)


Wenn diese Griffe 50 g wögen, fände ich das schon sehr leicht! Ich glaub da nicht recht dran.


----------



## Linipupini (21. Februar 2017)

Da passt doch jeder vernünftige Alulenker in günstig und wenn noch gekürzt dann hat der ca. 100gr.


----------



## duc-mo (21. Februar 2017)

An anderer Stelle habe ich was von 90g gelesen...

Vielleicht beziehen sich die 50g von der Herstellerseite ja aufs Stück...


----------



## Linipupini (21. Februar 2017)

ich glaub ich hab noch einfache Lenker, muss mal wiegen.
Schwarz oder silber?


----------



## duc-mo (21. Februar 2017)

Schwarz und als Flat wäre ideal.


----------



## KIV (21. Februar 2017)

Insbesondere bei den ganz kleinen wäre mir noch die Schadstofffreiheit der Griffe sehr wichtig. Bei 'Markenherstellern' hätte ich ein ganz gutes Gefühl...


----------



## duc-mo (21. Februar 2017)

Junior ist zwei und steckt nicht mehr alles in den Mund, ansonsten glaube ich nicht das ein "Markenhersteller" da viel besser wäre... Siehe Link weiter oben...


----------



## KIV (21. Februar 2017)

Wieso, ist doch ein 'Markengriff' (vs. China-Noname) und die schreiben ja: Der Griff ist phthalat-, PAK-, latex- und kautschukfrei.
Also alles gut...


----------



## kc85 (21. Februar 2017)

Außerdem kann man den Kids auch gleich das Fahren mit Handschuhen angewöhnen.

Spart Pflaster und Geheule beim unsanften Abstieg (kommt garantiert). 

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (21. Februar 2017)

kc85 schrieb:


> Außerdem kann man den Kids auch gleich das Fahren mit Handschuhen angewöhnen.


Welche wären da empfehlenswert? Gibt es so kleine Bike-Handschuhe?


----------



## KIV (21. Februar 2017)

Dann wird es aber zu dick, finde ich. 22er Lenker plus Griff plus Handschuh...
Kania und co verbauen an den kleinen Rädern 19mm-Lenker, das hat schon einen Sinn.


----------



## giant_r (21. Februar 2017)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Welche wären da empfehlenswert? Gibt es so kleine Bike-Handschuhe?


fuer meinen sohn hatten wir als erste handschuhe kurzhandschuhe von roeckl, die capt'n sharky. die gibt es in sehr kleinen groessen. das gute ist, dass die innenflaeche aus echtem leder ist.


----------



## duc-mo (22. Februar 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> Dann wird es aber zu dick, finde ich. 22er Lenker plus Griff plus Handschuh...
> Kania und co verbauen an den kleinen Rädern 19mm-Lenker, das hat schon einen Sinn.



Ein 19er Lenker mit dünnen Griffen wie am Puky Laufrad von Bekannten wäre mir auch am liebsten. Dort kann er wesentlich besser zugreifen und kommt nicht in die Verlegenheit den Daumen oben drauf zu legen. So leider mehrfach beim PedeX gesehen. Vor der Stange gibt's da aber wohl einfach nix!


----------



## duc-mo (22. Februar 2017)

kc85 schrieb:


> Außerdem kann man den Kids auch gleich das Fahren mit Handschuhen angewöhnen.
> 
> Spart Pflaster und Geheule beim unsanften Abstieg (kommt garantiert).



Hast du mal versucht einem 2Jährigen Fingerhandschuhe an zu ziehen??? Bei seinen Fäustlingen für den Winter ist das ja schon ein immer wiederkehrender Kampf und bei Fingerhandschuhen würde er gar nicht mehr mitspielen!

Mit den Handschuhen würde der Griff noch dicker, das ist aktuell keine Option!!!


----------



## KIV (22. Februar 2017)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ein 19er Lenker mit dünnen Griffen wie am Puky Laufrad von Bekannten wäre mir auch am liebsten. Dort kann er wesentlich besser zugreifen und kommt nicht in die Verlegenheit den Daumen oben drauf zu legen. So leider mehrfach beim PedeX gesehen. Vor der Stange gibt's da aber wohl einfach nix!


Frag doch mal (telefonisch) bei Herrn Fischer, kaniabikes.eu
Vielleicht hat er ne Lösung für Dich.


----------



## duc-mo (22. Februar 2017)

Ich warte jetzt erst mal ab, bis die bestellten Griffe hier sind, dann sehe ich weiter.


----------



## KIV (22. Februar 2017)

Die Griffe sind schon okay, denke ich. Die sehen genauso aus wie die, die ich mal von Kokua als Ersatz für deren Originalgriffe erhalten habe.


----------



## thk0106 (22. Februar 2017)

DIe Griffe wiegen in der Tat 54 gr. Auch die 95 mm Version mit flacher Kappe außen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (22. Februar 2017)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Hast du mal versucht einem 2Jährigen Fingerhandschuhe an zu ziehen???



Klar, macht man im Winter doch eh täglich. Ist eigentlich auch ganz einfach: Hand in den Handschuh, Finger spreizen, ziehen - fertig. Bei 19 von 20 versuchen klappt das problemlos - zumindest bei meinen Mädels war das immer so.

Seit die 3 sind, fahren die nur mit Handschuhen. Auch mit exakt den gleichen Griffen an einem 22er Lenker. War nie ein Problem. Und die haben keine Bauarbeiter-Pranken.

Das mag bei einem 2-jährigen Kind noch nicht ganz passen. Aber das kann ich aus der Ferne eh nicht beurteilen. Versuch macht klug.

kc85


----------



## giant_r (22. Februar 2017)

wir haben damit angefangen, bevor er drei war, da waren die roeckels noch ein bischen zu gross, natuerlich ist es ein bischen fummelig,
aber weder ihn noch mich hat das grossartig aerger bereitet und wenn er sich mal lang gemacht hat, war der halbhandschuh trotzdem was wert.
r.


----------



## duc-mo (22. Februar 2017)

Also bei Junior sind sogar Fäustlinge ne unbeliebte Geschichte und Finger Handschuhe sind vorerst keine Option.


----------



## duc-mo (25. Februar 2017)

So, der Vorbau ist heute gekommen. Er sieht aus wie auf dem ebay Link im Beitrag #10 und ist mit 121g etwas leichter als von MrHyde im Beitrag #8 geschrieben. Davon entfallen 26g auf die Schrauben, insofern sehe ich da persönlich kein großes Potential zum Gewicht sparen...

Die Verarbeitung ist jetzt nicht überwältigend, weil nicht ordentlich entgratet, aber für den Preis wirklich gut und die Schraubverbindungen machen einen guten Eindruck. Bei deutlich unter 20kg Gesamtgewicht, wird das Ding schon halten... 

Fehlt nur noch der Lenker, da bin ich irgendwie noch nicht so richtig fündig geworden... Mir wiederstrebt es irgendwie einen "teuren" Carbon Lenker auf 35cm zu kürzen und die günstigen Alu Lenker um 10€ sind zum Teil sackschwer oder es wird gar kein Gewicht genannt...


----------



## kc85 (25. Februar 2017)

Im Bikemarkt: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...dium-flatbar-560mm-25-4mm-sup-mt-2sc-140gramm

Passend gekürzt sollte der um die 100g liegen. Noch etwas beim Preis handeln - fertig.

kc85


----------



## duc-mo (3. März 2017)

So, kurzer Abschlussbericht...

Ich habe gestern einen gebrauchten Lenker aus dem Bikemarkt bekommen und auf 40cm gekürzt. 
Die Grate am Vorbau musste ich nachbearbeiten, weil der Vorbau so nicht auf den Schaft zu stecken war. Aber wozu hat man eine Rundfeile in der Werkstatt... 
Die Griffe waren mit 100g fürs Paar leider deutlich schwerer als gedacht, dafür machen sie qualitativ einen sehr guten Eindruck und die Farbe paßt perfekt. Die Griffe sind mit 29mm Durchmesser gut 3mm dünner als die Alten, also Ziel erreicht...

Alles verbaut und heute hat Junior die erste Probefahrt gemacht...

Die Haltung sieht durch den kürzeren Vorbau jetzt VIEL entspannter aus. Ich glaube nicht, dass ihn die 60g Mehrgewicht im Vergleich zum Original Setup auffallen. Die Funktion wars mir wert!!!

Danke an alle Beteiligten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (3. März 2017)

fehlt das abschlussfoto..


----------



## duc-mo (3. März 2017)

Wird nachgereicht...


----------



## duc-mo (4. März 2017)




----------



## duc-mo (18. Juli 2017)

AndiK75 schrieb:


> Was wiegt der Sattel ohne Stütze?
> Robin hat auch sehr leichte Sattel im Spiderlook



Ich war dir noch eine Antwort schuldig... Da die Sattelstütze inzwischen nur noch 3cm im Rahmen steckt und der Sattel trotzdem zu niedrig ist, habe ich mal Sattel und Stütze getrennt um nach einer Längeren Stütze zu suchen.

Rein vom Gefühl ist der Sattel mit 145g ganz okay, aber die Kerzen-Sattelstütze 25,4/22x165mm macht mit 130g einen übergewichtigen Eindruck auf mich. Stütze und Sattel sind oben genutet und darunter gebohrt und verschraubt, damit sich der Sattel nicht verdrehen kann. Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps wo ich sowas in länger, leicht und günstig her bekomme? Alle Kerzen Sattelstützen die ich gefunden habe sind oben nur im Durchmesser abgesetzt...


----------



## KIV (18. Juli 2017)

Bin mir recht sicher, dass es sowas am Markt nicht 'fertig' zu kaufen gibt.
Und die Zubehör-Kerzen sind vermutlich auch nicht sonderlich leicht...

Eine längere Zubehör-Stütze kann man sicher auch bearbeiten und vllt auch von innen ausfräsen...


Ansonsten auf pivotal-Kombi wechseln..?!


----------



## duc-mo (18. Juli 2017)

Stimmt wohl... Ich habe gerade zwei Stunden gesucht und nix gefunden. Also ist es jetzt eine 0815 Stütze von Humpert für 6,99€ geworden. 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich da nochmal mit der Säge ran muss, egal... Schon schade, dass der Hersteller da so eine Sonderlösung gewählt hat. Wäre ab Werk eine längere Sattelstütze verbaut wäre ja alles gut, aber so... Ich habe mir die Geschichte vorhin noch mal genau angesehen. Zwischen der tiefsten Einstellung (Sattel schleift gerade nicht mehr am Hinterrad) und der höchsten Einstellung (max Markierung an der Stütze) liegen gerade mal 5cm. Und in der tiefsten Einstellung könnte die Stütze locker 3cm länger sein, ohne dass sie unten aus dem Sitzrohr raussteht...

Ich finde das Laufrad immernoch genial. Die voluminösen Reifen rollen auf unserem Kopfsteinpflaster einfach unerreicht gut und Gewicht und Preis sind völlig okay. Aber der lange Vorbau und die kurze Stütze trüben das Bild... Das Laufrad ist für Körpergrößen ab 80cm vorgesehen, dafür ist der Vorbau aber viel zu lang. Und jetzt mit 95cm würde der Vorbau passen, aber die Sattelstütze ist viel zu kurz...


----------



## duc-mo (22. Juli 2017)

Eine 3/4std Gesäge, Gebohre und Gepfeile und die Stütze ist am Rad. Trotz 10cm mehr Länge ist die Stütze fast Gewichtsneutral. Bei 7euro Investition ist das für mich mehr als i.O.


----------



## duc-mo (3. November 2018)

Will das Thema mal wiederbeleben... Mein Junior hat inzwischen das dritte Bike und bei allen sind die Lenkerenden offen. Die Gummigriffe sind einfach durchgestanzt durch Umfaller, Stürze, etc. und irgendwie hab ich langsam Bedenken, dass er sich daran verletzen könnte... Habt ihr nen Tipp um die Lenkerenden zuverlässig zu verschließen?


----------



## Kati (4. November 2018)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Will das Thema mal wiederbeleben... Mein Junior hat inzwischen das dritte Bike und bei allen sind die Lenkerenden offen. Die Gummigriffe sind einfach durchgestanzt durch Umfaller, Stürze, etc. und irgendwie hab ich langsam Bedenken, dass er sich daran verletzen könnte... Habt ihr nen Tipp um die Lenkerenden zuverlässig zu verschließen?


Unser 16 Zoll sieht auch so aus. Mein Plan (noch nicht umgesetzt, weil keine Lust) Lenkerstöpsel ins Lenkerende und Griffe dann drauf.


----------



## zr0wrk (4. November 2018)

Mein Kleiner fährt die Lizard Skins Mini Machine mit schraubklemmenden Stöpseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobstar23 (6. November 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Mein Kleiner fährt die Lizard Skins Mini Machine mit schraubklemmenden Stöpseln.


Die Stöpsel sind aber nicht von Lizard Skins, oder? Sehen nach Supacaz aus.


----------



## zr0wrk (6. November 2018)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Die Stöpsel sind aber nicht von Lizard Skins, oder? Sehen nach Supacaz aus.


Korrekt.


----------



## duc-mo (6. November 2018)

Die wären mir ehrlich gesagt zu teuer mit fast 10€.

Was taugen die 0815 Plastik Teile? sind die genauso schnell durchgestanzt wie die Griffe?


----------



## zr0wrk (6. November 2018)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Die wären mir ehrlich gesagt zu teuer mit fast 10€.


Darauf kam es dann auch nicht mehr an. 


> Sind die genauso schnell durchgestanzt wie die Griffe?


Bislang in Ordnung. Abschürfungen von Stürzen, Umfallern und ähnlichem mehr, aber strukturell intakt. Hatte kürzlich das ganze Bike in Einzelteilen, da waren keine Beschädigungen, die über die oberflächlichen Kratzer hinausgingen, zu finden.

Aus Plastik ist da allerdings nur der Klemmmechanismus, die Deckel sind aus eloxiertem Aluminium. Tatsächlich waren das fast die günstigsten, die wir getestet haben. Billiger waren nur noch die BBB SrewOn und die waren wirklich aus Plastik. Außerdem im Rennen: Specialized, KCNC, ODI. Alle deutlich teurer.


----------



## Kati (6. November 2018)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Was taugen die 0815 Plastik Teile? sind die genauso schnell durchgestanzt wie die Griffe?


Ich meinte sowas wie das Bild im Anhang: einfacher Lenkerendstopfen. Der schließt bündig mit dem Lenker ab. Denke, dass da nicht so schnell durchstanzt, weil flächig.


----------

